# Best Giant Breed Dog Bed?



## hyperboarder (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a young mastiff mix that's rapidly outgrowing her bed and I'm about to adopt a full grown great dane that's going to need somewhere to crash, so I'm looking for either a pair of big beds or 1 gigantic one. Obviously they're both heavy, so I'll need something thick, but I don't want to break the bank. Any good advice on some big quality beds for reasonable prices? I have a good amount of room and they'll have separate beds in their crates, so these will just stay in the living room with us. I'm guessing they'll need to be at least 3' by 4', possibly more. Any links or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks,

Geoff


----------



## GreyWolf11 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ortho Air beds are a new line of therpapeutic inflatable beds. The manufacturer is called "Snoozy". Not sure if they come in 3-4 foot lengths but special orders might be provided im not sure I just know for big dogs this product is very effective. They are formulated to prevent and relieve joint and muscular discomfort which is wise with any large breed dog being that they are more prone to joint issues at an older age. Joint supplements are a wise thing to administer around year 4 while im on the subject. Glucosamine/Chondroitin supplements will save you trouble and vet bills in the future.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

This is what my giant breed girls sleep on...
http://www.pets2bed.com/site/1405195/product/SPP-19

They have a cheaper non-waterproof version. I went with the waterproof cause my one girl was having trouble with UTIs and occasionally peed on her bed, so it was a lot easier to have one made for that.

These beds are thick, orthopedic, and excellent quality. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from this company again, I looooove them.

This is both of my girls sharing one. The girls are still growing but the leo (fluffy one) is about 80lbs and the swissy (black and white) is about 90lbs in this pic.


----------



## hyperboarder (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice so far everyone. Has anyone ever shopped at this site: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/

They have some good prices on what look to be good beds. I'm thinking one 30x50 orthopedic for the dane and a smaller sized bolster one for the mastiff, they have good prices and really cheap shipping.


----------



## newriverdanes (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Geoff,

Dog-Cheap-Sleeps.com or dogcheapsleeps.com makes waterproof dog beds in any size and color you want. The filler can be shredded foam, solid foam or memory foam. 

We have 4 Great Danes and they love their beds. The beds can be cleaned with a sponge or rinsed off with a hose. They can also be disinfected with bleach and water if necessary.


----------



## fsmart (Dec 19, 2009)

In addition to the others mentioned here, you can check out mammothoutlet.com. They've got a huge selection of dog beds for large dogs.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You could also swing by your local thrift store and check out their deals on crib mattresses. You can always make/buy a cover if you don't like the way they look, of course.


----------



## njtastebud (Mar 11, 2010)

After spending several hundred dollars on costly dog beds, we finally came across a terrific find. We began using cushions for outdoor chairs. These cushions are often very durable and are big enough for our greyhounds. When combined im sure they could be suitable for your dogs. The material around them is of a strong canvas type, similar to materials found on the strongest of dog chew toys. These cushions can be found for around $20 at your local Walmart, K-mart, etc. Here is a link to some recommendable cushions- http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/s_10151_10104_Outdoor+Living_Patio+Furniture_Replacement+Cushions .I hope this is of help.

Read more at my blog:
http://njtastebud.blogspot.com/


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I have one of these beds that I have had since 1998. It is still in GREAT condition. I have 2 fleece tops for it, so I can always have one clean. It has NEVER collected dog odor.

Not cheap, but wow, has it ever been worth the money I spent on it over 12 years ago!

http://masterpiecepetproducts.com/store/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1&cat=Dog+Beds


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

FilleBelle said:


> You could also swing by your local thrift store and check out their deals on crib mattresses. You can always make/buy a cover if you don't like the way they look, of course.


This is what many Mastiff owners I know do, it works great and IF they destroy it, it's cheap to replace, crib mattresses are also the PERFECT fit in the 54" crate I had for my Mastiff (which my Dobe has inherited).


----------



## StephanieT (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not sure if you own a good sewing machine, but I handled my bed problem with mattresses as well. But I couldn't do the crib mattress. It is a nice fit for the price, but it doesn't completely fill the 54" crate (although we could have different brands of crates), and I have chewers. So I bought 4" memory foam (6.5 lb density) mattress toppers from ebay and cut them to fit perfectly inside my crates. I then sewed four covers for each mattress. The first is vinyl incase a bowl of water spills as I do not expect or have accidents. The second layer is a really thick black almost waterproof canvas (that I embroidered each dog's name into because I am very particular about not switching their things around; I like for them to all keep their own smell). The last two are the same things - washable fleece covers (each dog has their own color and I have an entire bolt of each color fleece just incase as I also give them blankets with this material) that I can throw into the washing machine (the second cover is for when one is being washed) and that I can easily replace if it is chewed or scratched through. The canvas (and entire rest of the beds) has not been touched or damaged in any way. Fyi I bought a Queen and a Full topper and ended up with one 54" crate bed and four 48" crate beds that I couldn't be happier with. I would have liked to have used a main material other than fleece, but with the 5 dogs all needing different colored beds (no its not just for me. they know their colors) fleece was my only option. If I ever have to remake them, the only thing I may do differently would be to put a layer of egg crate over the memory foam (inside the canvas but not inside the vinyl) just to make the beds a little thicker and give more airflow as I notice they get hot every now and then, but since the dogs have their own room, I just adjusted my central air vents to blow more air their way and it fixed the problem.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

A crib matress. You can't beat it. $30 new, big enough to fit my Dane, and all the support you'll ever need in a nice moisture proof package. Easily cleaned, you can get a vairety of covers for it, and they never have the padding shift.


----------

